# Moisture Content in Honey



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Actually right at 50 it will crystalize quite quickly. I prefer room temperature myself. If you keep it frozen it will not crystalize, but who has that much room in the freezer?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It will crystalize FASTER in the fridge than at room temp.


[This message has been edited by Michael Bush (edited June 14, 2004).]


----------

